

Inceptionism Art (Using Google's Algorithm) - avinassh
http://imgur.com/a/nVlLe

======
avinassh
Link to Google's article:
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.in/2015/07/deepdream-code-
exa...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.in/2015/07/deepdream-code-example-for-
visualizing.html)

